# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  دانلود DirectX 9 SDK

## amir_pro

سلام به دوستان
من می خوام این نسخه از DirectX را دانلود کنم. فکر کنم حجمش در حدود 440 MB است ولی متاسفانه لینک دانلود اونا نتونستم از سایت مایکروسافت پیدا کنم. اگر دوستان لینک دانلود آن را می دانند ممنون می شم اینجا بدهند تا هم من و هم بقیه دوستان که می توانند دانلود کنند.
با تشکر

----------


## Nima_NF

جدیدترین SDK نسخه 2008  که شامل DX9, DX10 , DX10.1 هست:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=572....

----------


## AliyerEdon

می تونی با حجم خیلی کم فایل های اصلی را دریافت کنی.

http://www.directxsdk10.blogfa.com/

----------


## admis2010

سلام 
من كلي گشتم تا اينجا رو پيدا كنم
من Directx 9 sdk رو دارم يه فايله نصبيه كه وقتي نصب مي شه يه سري lib , include , sample داره .
مي خوام Directx رو با visual studio 2008 بنويسم ولي نمي دونم با اينا چيكار كنم 
لطفا راهنماييم كنيد
فكر نكم كسي منظورم رو فهميده باشه ولي اگه كسي فهميد از مبتدي بودن خودم پوزش مي طلبم :افسرده:

----------


## admis2010

من با جاوا و سي شارپ و سي پلاس پلاس بازي هاي زيادي ساختم ولي هيچكدوم انتظاراتم رو برآورده نكرده اگه ممكنه درباره ي چطور شروع كردن Directx يه توضيح كامل بديد يا توي همين فروم يه آدرسي بديد يا يه مطلب فارسي يا ...
ممنون مي شم

----------


## sia abedi

> می تونی با حجم خیلی کم فایل های اصلی را دریافت کنی.
> 
> http://www.directxsdk10.blogfa.com/


دوست عزيز وبلاگي با اين اسم وجود نداره!

----------


## sia abedi

> من با جاوا و سي شارپ و سي پلاس پلاس بازي هاي زيادي ساختم ولي هيچكدوم انتظاراتم رو برآورده نكرده اگه ممكنه درباره ي چطور شروع كردن Directx يه توضيح كامل بديد يا توي همين فروم يه آدرسي بديد يا يه مطلب فارسي يا ...
> ممنون مي شم


اگر اشتباه نكنم يك تعدادي lib , include داره بايد آدرسشون را به visual studio بدي البته تا اونجايي كه يادمه هر كدووم 32 بيت و 64 بيت دارند كه بايد متناسب با سيستم آدرس هر كدوم را بدي بعدش ميتوني از توابع و ... دايركت ايكس استفاده كني
البته من خيلي وقته كار نكردم اگر اشتباه گفتم ببخشيد :لبخند گشاده!:  الانم visual studio ندارم وگرنه براتون آموزش به صورت عكس مي‌گذاشتم
براي يادگيري دايركت ايكس كتاب فارسي درست و حسابي وجود نداره(البته تا اونجايي كه من ديدم) و بيشتر كتاب انگليسي سفارش ميشه ما كه الان از كتاب Introduction to 3D Game  Programming with DirectX 9.0c از Frank D. Luna استفاده مي‌كنيم. :چشمک:

----------


## admis2010

دست شما درد نكنه
ممكنه اين كتاب رو بزاريد اينجا يا به من ايميل كنيد؟
Email : al.ra70@yahoo.com

----------


## amin1softco

> دوست عزيز وبلاگي با اين اسم وجود نداره!


فکر کنم خودش حذفش کرده 1387 الان 1389 :افسرده:

----------


## sia abedi

> دست شما درد نكنه
> ممكنه اين كتاب رو بزاريد اينجا يا به من ايميل كنيد؟
> Email : al.ra70@yahoo.com


دوست عزيز شما مي‌تونيد اين كتاب را از لينك زير دانلود كنيد 
http://www.ebookee.com/Introduction-...ch_277535.html
در ضمن يك سري هم به كار هاي ما بزنيد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=179271

----------


## admis2010

> تعدادي lib , include داره بايد آدرسشون را به visual studio بدي


ببخشيد ولي من هنوز متوجه نشدم ، چجوري بايد آدرسش رو داد؟

----------


## sia abedi

> ببخشيد ولي من هنوز متوجه نشدم ، چجوري بايد آدرسش رو داد؟


من ويژوال استاديو ندارم ولي از يكي از دوستان مي‌خوام كه براتون توضيح بدن و عكس بگذارند

----------


## amsjavan

پس از نصب Directx SDK باید مکان Library و Header های SDK  را به Visual Studio بشناسونید. برای این کار مراحل زیر را انجام بدید:


 1-     در محیط Visual Studio وارد منوی Tools شده و گزینه Options را انتخاب کنید:




 2-     در سمت چپ پنجره ای که باز شده است ( قسمت سفید ) بر روی علامت پیکانی ( < ) که در کنار گزینه Projects and Solutions قرار دارد کلیلک کنید تا زیر منو های آن باز شوند:


 


 3-     از زیر منو های باز شده گزینه VC++‎‎‎‎ Directories را انتخاب کنید تا تنظیمات مرتبط با آن ظاهر شود. در قسمت Show directories for یک Combo Box قرار دارد. آن را باز کرده و از میان گزینه های نمایش داده شده، ابتدا گزینه Library files را انتخاب کنید.


 


 4-     سپس بر روی آیکون New Line کلیک کرده تا یک Line جدید ایجاد شود:


 
 

5-     در Line جدید ایجاد شده بر روی آیکون سمت راست آن که به صورت سه نقطه است کلیک کرده تا پنجره انتخاب فولدر باز شود.

 6-     در پنجره باز شده باید ابتدا به درایوی که SDK را در آن نصب کرده اید رفته و سپس وارد پوشه Lib در فولدر Microsoft DirectX SDK (August 2009) بشوید. سپس در صورتی که ویندوز شما 64 بیت باشد باید پوشه x64 را انتخاب کرده و در صورتی که ویندوز شما 32 بیت باشد پوشه x86 را انتخاب کنید. برای مثال من SDK را در درایو F و در پوشه Program Files نصب کرده ام همچنین ویندوز من 32 بیتی می باشد بنابراین باید به آدرس زیر بروم و بعد از انتخاب x86 بر روی دکمه Select Folder کلیک کنم:


 

 بعد از انجام این کار می بینیم که Line جدیدی که ایجاد کرده بودیم با آدرس داده شده پر شده است.


 7-     حالا دوباره در قسمت Show directories for ازگزینه های موجود در Combo Box، گزینه Include files را انتخاب می کنم. سپس بر روی آیکون New Line کلیک کرده و بعد از آن مانند مرحله قبل بر روی آیکون … کلیک کرده تا پنجره انتخاب مسیر باز شود:


 

 8-     در این مرحله باید مسیر Header های SDK را بدهید. برای این کار فرض کنید که SDK را در درایو F و در فولدر Program Files نصب کرده ایم. بنابراین باید به مسیر زیر رفته و پوشه Include را انتخاب کرده و سپس بر روی دکمه Select Folder کلیک کنیم. ( برای مثال اگر در C نصب کرده بودید همین مسیر را باید در درایو C می رفتید ): F:\Program Files\Microsoft DirectX SDK (August 2009)


 

 در پایان نیز بر روی دکمه OK در پنجره Option کلیک کنید تا تنظیمات اعمال شوند.

امیدوارم مشکلتان حل شده باشد.

 امیرحسین جوان

----------


## admis2010

دستت درد نكنه 
من اين كار رو كردم توي سي شارپ جواب گرفتم ولي مي خوام با  vb.net‌ بنويسم . براي اينكار بايد كار اضافه اي كرد؟

----------


## sia abedi

> دستت درد نكنه 
> من اين كار رو كردم توي سي شارپ جواب گرفتم ولي مي خوام با vb‌ بنويسم . براي اينكار بايد كار اضافه اي كرد؟


راستش من وی بی کار نیستم  :اشتباه: نمی‌دونم از کسی که وی بی کاره بپرسید که اصلا جواب میده؟ چه جوریه ؟ و . . .

----------


## sia abedi

دوست عزیز من دو تا تا‍یک توی سایت های مختلف در مورد برنامه نویسی به وی بی در دیرکت ایکس پیدا کردم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره
http://www.persian-designers.com/for...pic.php?t=4267
http://http://njavan.ir/forum/showthread.php?p=113523

----------


## r68hacker

دوستان برای اموزش directx 9 در سی شارپ می توانند از کتاب چگونه بازی گیم بسازیم ترجمه سهیل صالحی همرابا ساخت یک بازی ماشین سه بعدی  به صورت گام به گام استفاده کنند که در اون بیشتر توابع دایرکس شامل نحوه نورپردازی ،حرکت دوربین ،کاربرد هوش مصنوعی و... را اموزش میدهد

----------

